# Button-Array in XML



## lucien (29. Jan 2015)

Hallo ich möchte in XML ein Button-array erstellen. Aber eins, welches sich vergrößern kann. Ich schreibe nämlich ein Kontaktbuch und am Anfang hat man ja keine Kontakte und nach einiger Zeit evt. 10 oder gar 50. Wie kann ich also ein Array machen, welches sich mit jedem Kontakt vergrößert? Ich habe eine Klasse Person erstellt, welche die Größe einer Variable hat
Person p[]=new Person[x]           x erhöhe ich dann immer. Geht das so ähnlich auch in XML? Es wird eine Smartphone App.

Danke im Vorraus
MfG Lucien


----------



## dzim (6. Feb 2015)

Das Thema gehört nicht in XML sondern nach Android. Falsches Forum.

Um deine Frage zu beantworten: Ja das geht. Aber anders als du es dir denkst.
Du verwendest am besten einen ListView. Dein UI hier bleibt also recht simpel.
Dann brauchst du ein zweites UI in XML-Form für Android, dass einen einzelnen Listeneintrag darstellt.

Und zusammen bringst du das Ganze dann in einer Activity oder einem Fragment.


----------

